# PTO Clutch Brake Adjustment (Ford 5000)



## browndd1

Hello,
When I disengage my pto lever the pto still turns. I am assuming the brake band is wore out but not for sure. Does anyone know if the screw on the left hand side of the tractor with a nut is how you apply tension to the brake band on a Ford 5000 diesel tractor? Also, how do you get the clutch pack loose from the tractor after you take the back cover off and pull out the shaft?

Thanks


----------



## browndd1

This particular 5000 did not have the band but a shoe instead and a set screw on the outside of the housing to apply pressure to the clutch drum.


----------



## tododell48

HI Dave: My 5000 does have a fine thread bolt on the left side under the running board. Be careful not to remove the bolt. It holds the clutch pack housing to the case and prevents it from turning. If you start the tractor with the bolt removed it will let the housing assembly turn and will either break the PTO clutch pack housing ot the center case. This I am sure of because I have seen this happen. When you engage the PTO lever you are depressing a piston which allows oil flow to the clutch pack which causes it to engage. Make sure that you have the correct Hydraulic Oil in the tractor. I would drain and refill with correct fluid. Too thick of viscosity will cause this problem. Hope this will help.


----------

